# August 2015 POTM Winner: jsecordphoto



## sm4him

My POTM winner announcements are becoming somewhat of a broken record. Congratulations @jsecordphoto for winning the August POTM!
The rules state that a person may win the POTM *prize* only twice in a 6-month period, so there will be no prize awarded for his win this month (he also won the April and May contests), but he still gets the recognition for garnering the most votes.

Adirondack Milky Way and Perseid Meteor Shower, by @jsecordphoto


----------



## ronlane

Congrats @jsecordphoto, very nice photo.


----------



## 480sparky

(As I put on my jealous cap.......)


----------



## goooner

Congrats, great shot!


----------



## Lee-Ann

lovely, congrats


----------



## jsecordphoto

Awesome, thank you everyone! There have been some great images in the last potm contests, I really appreciate the votes


----------



## JacaRanda

Congrats!


----------



## snerd

Congrats, love it!


----------



## jaomul

Well done. Great photo


----------



## tirediron

Well done!


----------



## Derrel

From the first moment I saw your photo posted here, I thought it was an outstanding image.  I see that others agree as well. Congratulations on the win! Well-done!


----------



## Fred Berg

Congrats, congrats, 
You won, I didn't, 
Rats!


----------



## sadamsphotos

Holy smokes thats amazing. You captured a meteor! I tip my hat to you sir!


----------

